# McGrady > Bryant ?



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

Anyone here think that McGrady is better than Bryant? Give your thoughts here!


----------



## NaS (Feb 21, 2003)

lol.. tooooooo close to call... tmac has no supporting cast... kobe has shaq... what would tmac to with shaq?


----------



## Yyzlin (Feb 2, 2003)

Kobe in the last month or so has been better. Overall in the year, they are about the same.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Yyzlin</b>!
> Kobe in the last month or so has been better. Overall in the year, they are about the same.


Exactly.


----------



## The_German_Wunderkid (Jan 29, 2003)

It's very difficult to say exactly who of this both extraordinary player is the better one!
On the one hand T-Mac is a bit quicker and more talented! He's playing that smooth and in my opinion he's got the better drive to the basket than Kobe!
But on the other hand is Kobe the better shooter and he's working harder to improve his game than Tracy! Especially in the off-season!


----------



## thegza (Feb 18, 2003)

It's too close to tell. But at the end of the season, it should be more clear to tell depending on how far the Magic get and if McGrady can be clutch and perform well enough to get us past the first round unlike the past two seasons.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

*please consider your population*

Do you no what a bias survey is? Its when you compare Kobe and Tmac in a poll and then ask a bunch of Tmac fans who's better. If you want more realistic responses, you should post this in the NBA forum.

Its like going into a KKK rally and asking a bunch of white supremacist if they think racism is appropriate. Of course they do.


----------



## NaS (Feb 21, 2003)

kobe is my god... tmac is my boy... theres no bias


----------



## South Stunna (Feb 25, 2003)

Realistically "skill-wise", you'd probably have to say they're about the same. McGrady is "the future", Kobe on the other hand...simply put has 3 rings.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

So Tmac is the future but Kobe is not?


----------



## 33 (Nov 18, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>South Stunna</b>!
> Realistically "skill-wise", you'd probably have to say they're about the same. McGrady is "the future", Kobe on the other hand...simply put has 3 rings.



Although I think T-Mac and Kobe are on the same level, you have to say that Kobe is the future as well as T-Mac. Along with KG, these players will be looked at like MJ, Bird, and Magic of this era. I don't see anyone coming in the league (not even LeBron) anytime soon that could compete on the level of these guys.


----------

